
Show HN: Daily Habit Tracker - lavelle
https://habits.netlify.com/
======
lavelle
I made this as a rough clone of
[https://github.com/iSoron/uhabits](https://github.com/iSoron/uhabits), with a
goal of having it be cross-platform (it's a PWA so you can use it like a
native app on Android phones), and with cloud sync. (The uHabits app lets you
export a backup, but doesn't sync habits to the cloud, which has led to me
losing habit data in the past.

Would love to hear any feedback!

------
rman666
Looks really good! Could use some documentation.

